# Cannondale Capo Fixie?



## oldcannondale (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay, I know someone is going to beat me with the stupid stick, so, I really like the Capo Frame, and I rode one the other day as a fixie, but there are a few hills where I ride, so the "stupid question of the day is, can I upgrade to an internal shift rear axle". Now let me say, like most stupid ideas, I just love the looks of that naked aluminum frame, yes I was a pilot, why do you ask? Well you get the point, I love aluminum,and the Capo is made in America, and I like the bars, cranks, seat and pedals, it is a sweet ride, but to afford it I would have to sell my old R700 caad 7, yes I am feeling more stupid by the minute, but humor me. Is the rear spacing 120 mm?


----------



## RobH1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a capo and the rear spacing is 120mm.


----------

